# DoorDash Drive aka Catering not offered even with 330 deliveries?



## OptimusPrime57 (Oct 18, 2017)

Does anyone have any inside info on why Doordash has not offered me Catering jobs even with great ratings and 330 + completed deliveries? Is there favoritism going on behind the scenes? I've emailed them and they give me the run around.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I think it depends on the area because I just started getting catering orders and my rating is 4.63, acceptance 79%, completion 94%, 193 lifetime deliveries.

I believe the bar is pretty low here because it's still a newer market, 4.5 me thinks. Below that and you are eligible for deactivation, ironically. It appears I am one of the better rated drivers out here lol

Honestly, you're not missing out on much. Both catering orders I've received have not tipped me and have expected me to deliver to their business suite. Luckily, they were easy buildings.
The only difference is that the orders were bigger, tis all.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

I was offered a $30 catering order with a $5 early arrival bonus. I received the order at 5pm and it indicated the food was ready to be picked up at 4:30. I accepted the order. Then all of a sudden, the order was removed from me.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

SubTeacher said:


> I was offered a $30 catering order with a $5 early arrival bonus. I received the order at 5pm and it indicated the food was ready to be picked up at 4:30. I accepted the order. Then all of a sudden, the order was removed from me.


That sucks so bad, dude. Sorry to hear that. Did you hit up support? I think you were entitled to at least half of that, it was probably canceled by customer. Everytime that's happened to me, they give me half. But you have to open a chat with them, try to take any order right after and start chat. Tell them about the previous order and how it was unassigned to you, and that "you had already arrived" etc.

Then again, you sure you accepted on time?


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

aeiou_- said:


> That sucks so bad, dude. Sorry to hear that. Did you hit up support? I think you were entitled to at least half of that, it was probably canceled by customer. Everytime that's happened to me, they give me half. But you have to open a chat with them, try to take any order right after and start chat. Tell them about the previous order and how it was unassigned to you, and that "you had already arrived" etc.
> 
> Then again, you sure you accepted on time?


I was

I attempted contact with them through the app and there were 23 people in waiting for chat before me. I was gonna email them when I got home but since I was able to pull in $55 for two hours of work, I didn't bother since I didn't take a screenshot of the order.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

SubTeacher said:


> I was offered a $30 catering order with a $5 early arrival bonus. I received the order at 5pm and it indicated the food was ready to be picked up at 4:30. I accepted the order. Then all of a sudden, the order was removed from me.


Does the customer tip cash on Drive orders? I have Drive but I have yet to accept an order. If the customer tips I would def start picking up catering orders


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

I really don't get how catering pay structure works.. I got one from pollo loco, dropoff down the street, $9. Manager hands me receipt, says there's a $8 driver tip. I deliver food, total is $22 and some change


----------



## Delman (Aug 8, 2016)

uberboy1212 said:


> Does the customer tip cash on Drive orders? I have Drive but I have yet to accept an order. If the customer tips I would def start picking up catering orders


I also have drive and have not taken one yet... they made it clear during thw interview that the restaurant is our "customer" and the one paying. So if they got a tip from their customer and chose to pass it on to us or not: we would never know... but any cash tips we get on delivery would be all ours.
I dash in the burbs and so far all available drive orders have been in the downtown core. That's 45 mins drive away and definately not worth it. I am biding my time, they will eventually roll it out to my area.


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

I do Drive orders and a lot of times it’s not worth the money. I’ve had a couple orders where I’ve gotten $40-$50 cash tips but generally they want you to set up as well so $20 for an hour of my time is a waste.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

BriBarb88 said:


> I do Drive orders and a lot of times it's not worth the money. I've had a couple orders where I've gotten $40-$50 cash tips but generally they want you to set up as well so $20 for an hour of my time is a waste.


I keep thinking that the pay just isn't enough for the amount of work unless cash tips are involved. DD needs to stop being cheap and pay out more/stop stealing tips


----------



## BriBarb88 (Mar 14, 2018)

It’s definitely not. I had stopped doing DD all together and then started back just doing Drive orders. Now I just do regular DD orders and a Preferred Drive order here and there.


----------

